Ask HN: Best book to learn ReactJS? - guaka
======
rwieruch
Hands on book to build your first own application in plain React:
[https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-learn-
react/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-learn-react/)

\- state management

\- fetching data

\- interactions like search and sort

\- pagination

\- client-side caching

\- ...

3rd edition will be released soon. 2nd edition was released in January, so
it's pretty up to date and will stay up to date.

~~~
Kaladin
This was a great book with practical examples.You get to create hacker news
clone.I highly recommend it.

------
yogeshp
There is an online course '30 days of React' with an online PDF which teaches
React in small chunks.

You can also use React[2] and Redux[3] tutorials by New Boston and practice
along with the course.

Other than that, You can go through React documentation or register for
courses on Udemy and Pluralsight.

Links [1] [https://www.fullstackreact.com/30-days-of-
react/](https://www.fullstackreact.com/30-days-of-react/)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6gx4Cwl9DGBuKtLgPR_z...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6gx4Cwl9DGBuKtLgPR_zWYnrwv-
JllpA)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6gx4Cwl9DGBbSLZjvleM...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6gx4Cwl9DGBbSLZjvleMwldX8jGgXV6a)

------
acemarke
Not "books" exactly, but I keep a big list of links to high-quality tutorials
and articles on React, Redux, and related topics, at
[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) . Specifically
intended to be a great starting point for anyone trying to learn the
ecosystem, as well as a solid source of good info on more advanced topics.

If you really _do_ want some actual books, I have links to several at the end
of the "React Tutorials" page in my list, and this recent post lists a number
of React books with some short summaries: [https://reactdom.com/blog/reactjs-
books](https://reactdom.com/blog/reactjs-books) .

------
tedmiston
It's a video-based web course, not a book, but it's still the best resource I
recommend for learning React.

 _React for Beginners_ by Wes Bos [1]

[1]: [https://reactforbeginners.com/](https://reactforbeginners.com/)

------
hackerboos
I don't think React has a big enough API to warrant a book. That said grokking
the concepts behind Redux does require a bit of assistance.

Dan Abramov's screencasts on EggHead.io do that:
[https://egghead.io/courses/getting-started-with-
redux](https://egghead.io/courses/getting-started-with-redux)

------
chris_chan_
I find that the best way to learn a new language is practice and practice so I
recommend
[https://www.codecademy.com/learn/react-101](https://www.codecademy.com/learn/react-101)
for starter and then move on to [https://www.udemy.com/react-
redux/?couponCode=iea9](https://www.udemy.com/react-redux/?couponCode=iea9) to
clear up a lot of topics that were vague in the official docs and then more
practice... :)

------
sprocketonline
I've got a lot out of reading
[https://www.fullstackreact.com/](https://www.fullstackreact.com/)

React, Redux, Relay, GraphQL are covered comprehensively, with good examples
and explanation.

------
przeor
Here is a complete guide with free resources and tutorials to follow:
[https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-place-to-learn-React-
js](https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-place-to-learn-React-js)

... and a free tutorial ReactJS Redux, the Right Way:
[https://www.ReactJS.co](https://www.ReactJS.co)

------
miguelrochefort
Do people really buy technical books anymore? Can't you just read the official
documentation?

~~~
tedmiston
The React docs are good for reference but they don't focus much on offering
getting started material or a tutorial for varying audiences at the level of
building a full app in React (or React + Redux). The way you combine
components and share info across components is really what makes a React app.
Personally I don't understand why they don't cover it more, but they have
created a nice market opportunity for tutorial content.

------
gingerbread-man
Books are great for learning the more academic aspects of programming-- when
you're trying to wrap your mind around an unfamiliar concept, a high-quality
explanation can be really helpful. When you're trying to pick up a new
framework, though, the bigger challenge is usually figuring out where all of
the controls are. The best (only?) way to do that is by building a simple
project, and looking up what you don't know along the way. I'd advise staying
clear of all of the other other popular tools in the React ecosystem (Redux,
Immutable, etc...) until you've worked through the basics of how React works
on its own. Learn to write messy React code first, then learn the idioms.

------
jordancampbell
[https://www.codecademy.com/learn/react-101](https://www.codecademy.com/learn/react-101)

------
didgeoridoo
I've found Stephen Grider's videos on Udemy to be a great resource. Those +
"30 Days of React" have been a good combo.

------
onurozkan
related, redux:

[http://toranbillups.com/blog/archive/2016/01/22/redux-for-
th...](http://toranbillups.com/blog/archive/2016/01/22/redux-for-the-very-
beginner/)

------
kevindeasis
If you want something written in text it's always been the react documentation
for me

